

OHm – Om with Haskell in the middle - alexatkeplar
https://github.com/boothead/oHm/blob/master/README.md

======
boothead
Thanks Alex!

I really need to put a bit of effort into documenting this, but the idea is
that an immutable stream of events is folded over into a model which virtual-
dom then renders into the UI.

There are a couple of minimal examples here:

[https://github.com/boothead/ohm-examples](https://github.com/boothead/ohm-
examples)

specifically the cannonical todo mvc one:

[https://github.com/boothead/ohm-examples/blob/master/todo-
mv...](https://github.com/boothead/ohm-examples/blob/master/todo-
mvc/src/Main.hs)

It's really awesome to be able to use the excellent pipes, mvc and pipes-
concurrency in the browser!

